# Eibach Roll-Bars - feedback



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

First track day on the Eibach's at Spa this week. Iain told me to run them on the softest setting on the front and 2nd softest on the rear (still significantly stiffer than standard). Pretty impressed, definitely reduced the understeer and there was noticeably less body roll, felt nicely planted in the fast corners (especially Pouhon and Blanchimont 2). Managed to exit Eau Rouge (i.e before Radion) at 118mph, thought that was pretty good for a big heavy car. Only timed one lap and managed a 2.47 (with passenger and minor traffic) so I was happy with that considering my old Radical SR3 just scraped a 2.35. (don't confuse me with the guy bragging on P'heads about doing a 2.47 too in a "standard" GTR on Monday and beating the standard GTR record of 2.49. He followed me up the kemmel straight and I only edged away by about 10 metres over the whiole kilometre with a cobb custom map so his engine cannot have been standard......AP discs all round hardly makes it standard anyway). 

Together with the toyo's and v-spec camber setting it handled nicely. The front edges of the Toyo's are now shot after 3.5 track days but the rear 
315's have worn a lot better, the edges are surprisingly in tact, bit worn in the centre but I reckon I'll get another 2 days out of those. So back to the Eibach's, it's not a cheap mod but I would say it is just about worth it for a bit of extra pace.


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

Great Stuff :thumbsup: I have driven a few now and they differently tighten up the handling.

We have just had Eibach air freight over another 10 sets which are now in stock 

Regards

Iain


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

ARB made a difference for me too 

I was shocked how on track (Nur GP circuit) a tuned GTR is not that much faster than stock unless you get to the higher speeds on a straight.

I think its a lot to do with how the stock GTR puts its power down lower end well anyway


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

As much as I hate to say it (running toyo's and eibachs) I have to agree. There was a silver GTR there running on Dunlops (non run-flats apparently) that was sticking with me through a lot of the twisty bits at Spa, I was seriously surprised as I was on the absolute limit in mine, i.e. understeering 
) !! Spa has got to be the ideal circuit for the GTR, we trounced everything apart from a race prepp'd F458 and even that didn't pull away by much !


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Really really liking mine...much sharper steering and the understeer feeling has definitely gone. Bit harsher ride than before but I nothing major. Well worth the cash.


----------



## Radical1 (Feb 8, 2011)

Stevie; which settings do you have them on front and back ?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Radical1 said:


> Stevie; which settings do you have them on front and back ?


Good question....SVM recommended one.....will have a look tomorrow morning.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Stevie76 said:


> Good question....SVM recommended one.....will have a look tomorrow morning.


LOL, like your faith in "your tuner"


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yeah I got faith...also only been out in the car a couple of times since they were fitted so still getting the feel for them....I will change the settings to see the effect the changes make.


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

how much and how long to fit? DIY or not?


----------



## houlbt (Jun 28, 2009)

Stevie76 said:


> Good question....SVM recommended one.....will have a look tomorrow morning.


I thought they only did straight lines.....


----------



## Arcam (Jun 30, 2009)

nick the tubman said:


> how much and how long to fit? DIY or not?


Defo a decent DIYer job Nick, I would guesstimate 2.5 hours to fit both front and rear bars.


----------

